# My Mother-In-Law's Tongue is blooming.....



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

the plant that is. LOL I've had several of these plants in my lifetime but I've never had one bloom. It has an odd but beautiful bloom. It may not be as unusual as I find it to be.

A picture of my MIL's Tongue plant. Also, called Snake Plant.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I never knew they bloomed!!!

Mine looks just like that, minus the bloom.

Is it scented?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Cool! I've never seen one blooming either!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Keep posting pics! That is sooooo cool. If it seeds, can my name go on your list to get some? It would be very interesting to grow a new plant from seed to watch it develop.


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

I had one that I had kept for years with no blooms. It did bloom after my kids repeatedly knocked it to the floor, and it lost a good deal of the soil from the pot. It had a nice smell!!! It really wasn't a plant I ever expected to see flowers on. Isn't it nice to be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I had one bloom and actually thought I had a weed growing in the pot until it flowered. (That would figure around here)
I smelled like an Easter Lilly to me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Seeing the title in the index is the strangest thing... I was wondering what your Mother-In-Laws tongue was saying or doing and what good or bad it was.. Never even thought of a plant until I opened the thread and saw the photos.

It's very nice looking.

Angie


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool, I've never seen that either!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> ... I was wondering what your Mother-In-Laws tongue was saying or doing and what good or bad it was.. Never even thought of a plant until I opened the thread and saw the photos.


Same here and I did hesitate to open the thread, but so glad I did. 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW,,,I have had several through the years,
some for many years
and have some now,,
mine have never bloomed,,
wooohoooooo,Thanks for sharing 
I wonder what it takes to make them bloom
I'm going to check it out...
again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

My shamefully-neglected, intensely-pot-bound MIL tongue bloomed a few years ago. Surprised me because I didn't know they bloomed either. It sits under an oak tree and has bloomed several times since that first one.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've had snake plants all my adult life and never seen one bloom, either!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

NICE

Thanks for the photo

I had 2 plants for years & nary a bloom

You must be doing something right!!!


----------



## skeeterhawk (Jun 11, 2005)

My mother had a snake plant for many years - kept it in a darker part of the room. Then she moved it nearer a window when she rearranged the room so it got more light,but no sun. It bloomed!! My teenage sisters were so excited,and were sniffing the bloom. My older teenage brother shouted at them, "Don't smell that! The blooms are poisonous! Why do you think they call it a snake plant?" They got all upset, one sister's nasal passages actually began burning. Then my brother laughed and admitted he had been teasing them. Brothers tend to do that it seems. Now, was she having an allergic reaction to the pollen - or was it the power of suggestion? Who knows?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Spinner said:


> Keep posting pics! That is sooooo cool. If it seeds, can my name go on your list to get some? It would be very interesting to grow a new plant from seed to watch it develop.


Sure. I had not thought of seeds. LOL I was so amazed that the plant was blooming.

SGG


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> My shamefully-neglected, intensely-pot-bound MIL tongue bloomed a few years ago. Surprised me because I didn't know they bloomed either. It sits under an oak tree and has bloomed several times since that first one.


This one is pot-bound also. Maybe that's what it takes to bring on the bloom. LOL

I had planned to transplant it this spring and never did. Glad I didn't now. Transplanting may have stopped the blooming.

It has to be transplanted into a larger pot or divided. It's so heavy now that I can't pick it up.

SGG


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Seeing the title in the index is the strangest thing... I was wondering what your Mother-In-Laws tongue was saying or doing and what good or bad it was.. Never even thought of a plant until I opened the thread and saw the photos.Angie


Me too! I do think that plant is really cool.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

southrngardngal said:


> This one is pot-bound also. Maybe that's what it takes to bring on the bloom. LOL
> 
> SGG


I have an agapanthus- although they bloom like crazy around all the banks here I was told to keep it crowded for blooms and so got one this first year in a cramped pot.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

cool SGG!! I didn't know they bloomed either, now I'll be sure to keep mine stuffed in it's too little pot and hope it gives me some blooms some day. I does blow my mind that it doesnt' seem bothered about being squished in that too small pot.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

I, too, have a blooming mother-in-law's tongue. Mine is in a 10 inch pot and is very pot-bound but has sprouted 10 blooms!! This isn't the first time it has bloomed, as a matter of fact, it blooms every year as long as I keep it shamefully pot-bound. I'll just keep neglecting it......it surely is happy that way!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Wowee! The same thing happened to mine last year! I've had it for years and it never bloomed, and then WAH LAH!

Mine too was root-bound and I regularly either over-watered it, or neglected it. A perfect plant for me!

I did put it in a sunny window.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

You are so bad with your title!


----------

